# Can you put an abalone shell in a freshwater tank?



## TylersDad (May 27, 2007)

On a camping trip this summer a friend gave me an abalone shell after we had eaten the abalone. If I put it in my freshwater community tank would it cause any problems?

Thanks
Brent


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i think it would raise the PH level in your tank,
and if you have just community fish then they won't need it.
just an ornament on a shelf perhaps ?


----------



## TylersDad (May 27, 2007)

Thanks, I had a feeling it would not be ideal.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

no problem.


----------

